
Dear JavaScript - montogeek
https://medium.com/@thejameskyle/dear-javascript-7e14ffcae36c#.rrts9xpuq
======
btdiehr
I believe that one reason why there is so much negatively in the javascript
community is a combination of the fact that

1\. Everyone knows Javascript (so everyone has an opinion)

2\. It's easier to criticize something than to share original thoughts

3\. Posting your thoughts about programming is popular (what percentage of
mechanics blog about automobile trends?)

There is no easier article to write (and get page views) than writing a blog
post about how terrible javascript/JS OSS is.

